# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Tweter oficial CHG y pagina datos en tiempo real (excepto cuenca andaluza)

## saihguadiana

Hola la CHG ha puesto en marcha un tweeter oficial, con datos en tiempo real, fotos ......,para seguir las avenidas. La lastima, que solo niveles de embalse y aforos significativos (no Piezometros). Muy buenos datos para ver como van las cosas (Peñarroya, Cabezuela ......)

El tweeter oficial es @saihguadiana, muy aconsejable.
La pagina web oficial, sigue siendo http://saihguadiana.com     ir a datos en tiempo real.

Un saludo

----------

F. Lázaro (16-feb-2014)

----------

